# - W - SM terminator Power Sword



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

hey everybody

im looking for a terminator powersword arm for a conversion.
if you have one, and if your able to send it to the Netherlands without it costing too much, pls let me know your price and she shipping cost...
i also have a bunch of SM bitz, which im willing to trade...

thanks for turning those bitz boxes up side down


----------

